# Surf & Turf. (And Then Some)



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

*Surf & Turf. *(And Then Some)


WE had a sale on Cooked Shrimp here, so I got a couple pounds @ $6.99.
Froze one pack & put the other one right into a Pan of Bubbling Hot Butter, where it belongs!! (added some Old Bay too)

I love Hot Buttery Shrimp about as much as anything known to Man.
In my younger days, after my tour in Vietnam, when I Shot a lot of Pool & Drank a lot of Beer, I used to get a Baker’s dozen of “U-Peel-em” Shrimp to go, when I’d leave the Bar (about 2 AM). Then when I’d get home I’d peel ‘em, put them in a bowl with a bunch of Butter, and Nuke them just enough to melt the Butter. To Me that tasted just like Lobster Tail. The butter didn’t stick good enough to the Shrimp, so I use to chew on a Shrimp a little, then take a sip of melted butter to mix them together.

So anyway, The first night I heated up that one Leftover slice of Prime Rib I was saving, and threw some nice Hot Buttery Shrimp on the Plate with it.

Then the next Morning I made a couple Eggs, and threw some more Shrimp & a couple little sausages on the plate with those Eggs.

Then the rest of the Shrimp I nursed a little at a time for TV Snacks.
Shrimp Sure Are a Lot of Fun, and Taste Great Too.


Thanks For Looking,

Bear


Two pounds of Cooked Shrimp.  One for the Freezer & One for the Belly:







Drop one pound of Shrimp into a Pan with Bubbling Butter:






Now we're talking---MMMMMmmmmm..........






In a container, until called to Duty:






First Night Shrimp plated with a slice of Pan Warmed leftover Prime Rib:






Next Morning a couple Eggs & sausages, and some Shrimp:


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks Good my Friend, We love Shrimp anyway you fix em.

Gary


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks good John! Love shrimp of all kinds here too!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2020)

I need to school up on fish and sea food . 
Looks good Bear .


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 4, 2020)

Dang Bear, that looks incredible!

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

Who doesn’t like shrimp!!
I’d be all over that!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

Yuper another great post by that Bear.

Warren


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2020)

I could eat my weight in shrimp! Very nice!


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Mar 4, 2020)

Bear, first off thank you for your service! Second, man I love the way you do seafood. Shrimp and sometimes even scallops for breakfast.  Wow it looks good!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

Bear, buttered shrimp is a dangerous thing for me! I would eat them till I pop! Looks like some fine eating right there !


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Good my Friend, We love Shrimp anyway you fix em.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks good John! Love shrimp of all kinds here too!



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I need to school up on fish and sea food .
> Looks good Bear .




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Dang Bear, that looks incredible!
> 
> Dave



Thank You Dave!!

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Who doesn’t like shrimp!!
> I’d be all over that!!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
I know I sure do!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Mar 5, 2020)

Great story John, and the shrimp look great!  I must try this - I've never done shrimp in just butter.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yuper another great post by that Bear.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> I could eat my weight in shrimp! Very nice!



Thank You Xray!!
Yup, there used to be a Big Smorgasbord (all you can eat) in Collegeville, PA, and I used to gobble down the Lobster Meat Balls & Shrimp!! Boy did I get my Money's worth, back in those days!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank You TC !!
Appreciate that!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Bear, buttered shrimp is a dangerous thing for me! I would eat them till I pop! Looks like some fine eating right there !



Thank You Travis!!
Yup---Shrimp dripping with Butter is Awesome.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 6, 2020)

So this would be Turf and Surf and Pork and Surf and Surf?


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 6, 2020)

looks tasty bear, nothing like the drinking days, 10 hours of drinking then go home and start cooking. I remember when I was young and at home my mother would wake up when I came home ( or I probably woke her up banging pans in the kitchen) and she would stay awake until I went to sleep worried I would leave something on and burn the house down.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 6, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> In my younger days, after my tour in Vietnam, when I Shot a lot of Pool & Drank a lot of Beer, I used to get a Baker’s dozen of “U-Peel-em” Shrimp to go, when I’d leave the Bar (about 2 AM). Then when I’d get home I’d peel ‘em, put them in a bowl with a bunch of Butter, and Nuke them just enough to melt the Butter. To Me that tasted just like Lobster Tail. The butter didn’t stick good enough to the Shrimp, so I use to chew on a Shrimp a little, then take a sip of melted butter to mix them together.



Haha that story made me chuckle, “Sip of melted butter”,  classic story Bear.

You got me hungry for shrimp now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2020)

idahopz said:


> Great story John, and the shrimp look great!  I must try this - I've never done shrimp in just butter.




Thank You Pete!!
Oh Yeah--Melted Butter & Shrimp--MMmmmm........
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> So this would be Turf and Surf and Pork and Surf and Surf?




No, Just Surf & Turf.
Only the first Meal is always the Title of the Thread.
The rest is just extras for you guys to hopefully enjoy, because I sure did.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks tasty bear, nothing like the drinking days, 10 hours of drinking then go home and start cooking. I remember when I was young and at home my mother would wake up when I came home ( or I probably woke her up banging pans in the kitchen) and she would stay awake until I went to sleep worried I would leave something on and burn the house down.




Thank You Jim!!
The hardest part was having to get up a couple hours later for the Drive to the Bethlehem Steel !!!

Bear


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> No, Just Surf & Turf.
> Only the first Meal is always the Title of the Thread.
> The rest is just extras for you guys to hopefully enjoy, because I sure did.
> 
> Bear


Got it.  Just my feeble attempt at humor. Also I'm a fellow vet, US Army, 1969-71, two years, 10 months, two days, 11 hours and 43 minutes. I got an early out. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Haha that story made me chuckle, “Sip of melted butter”,  classic story Bear.
> 
> You got me hungry for shrimp now.




Thank You Jabiru!!
I'm always hungry for Shrimp!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2020)

Dirty Nails
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

